# Tivo Sale? on All-in Bolts



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I got an email from Tivo today offering the Bolts 500GB and 1TB for $649.98 and $699.98 respectively with All In service. That's quite a drop with the All in included. I don't know if this is for everyone as mine came with a discount code to be included when purchased from them online. Anyone else received this?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope it's not a quick cash grab from a company that's about to transition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> I got an email from Tivo today offering the Bolts 500GB and 1TB for $649.98 and $699.98 respectively with All In service. That's quite a drop with the All in included. I don't know if this is for everyone as mine came with a discount code to be included when purchased from them online. Anyone else received this?


I would LIKE to get that email.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I wish that would have been the price at launch. I would have picked up two of them. But I've already committed to the yearly plans with my Bolts. Which would still be several more years to break even compared to that price.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Okay, so I'm calling TiVo to see if they can give me that deal. I'm on hold, and the on-hold ads are pretty funny/snarky.  It starts out "I can tell by your breathing that you're a really smart person..."

I'm not expecting that they can do anything for me, but I got nothing to lose.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> Okay, so I'm calling TiVo to see if they can give me that deal. I'm on hold, and the on-hold ads are pretty funny/snarky.  It starts out "I can tell by your breathing that you're a really smart person..."
> 
> I'm not expecting that they can do anything for me, but I got nothing to lose.


Let us know. If you get that deal, I am calling next.:up:


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

larrs said:


> Let us know. If you get that deal, I am calling next.:up:


They didn't even give me anything close to that deal. They gave me a $25 discount on the TiVo Bolt. :-|

Anyway, I was ready to upgrade anyway so I went ahead with it. And got a TiVo mini for the bedroom.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

We finished 15 years with Tivo in April (and registered seven units). I was offered zip, zero, nada off on All-In for a bolt. I told them not to send me any more emails asking me to recommend Tivo to others. They should talk to the cruise lines about how to make your repeat customers feel special, and stay aboard.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

k2ue said:


> We finished 15 years with Tivo in April (and registered seven units). I was offered zip, zero, nada off on All-In for a bolt. I told them not to send me any more emails asking me to recommend Tivo to others. They should talk to the cruise lines about how to make your repeat customers feel special, and stay aboard.


I agree that TiVo does nothing anymore to entice existing customers. I also think that the TiVo support has become so bad that they'll almost always blame any problems you have with your modem, router, etc. before accepting any blame for something wrong with their product. This was not the case back when I bought my first TiVo in 2010.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yeah TiVo doesn't care about customer loyalty any more, i predict it only getting worse with the buy out


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

fcfc2 said:


> I got an email from Tivo today offering the Bolts 500GB and 1TB for $649.98 and $699.98 respectively with All In service. That's quite a drop with the All in included. I don't know if this is for everyone as mine came with a discount code to be included when purchased from them online. Anyone else received this?


Can you post a screengrab of the email? (with code blurred of course)

I haven't seen this email yet, but now that the Bolt has OOH streaming live, I would consider moving from the Roamio.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

NJ Webel said:


> Can you post a screengrab of the email? (with code blurred of course)
> 
> I haven't seen this email yet, but now that the Bolt has OOH streaming live, I would consider moving from the Roamio.


Here you go but the image is tiny...apparently I am the only one to acknowledge getting this ad....maybe because they think I will go for a reasonably priced "all in" to go along with my 4 Premieres, 2 Roamio bases, 2 Roamio Plus, and 1 Roamio Pro....all with lifetime. + 8 minis


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

fcfc2 said:


> Here you go but the image is tiny...apparently I am the only one to acknowledge getting this ad....maybe because they think I will go for a reasonably priced "all in" to go along with my 4 Premieres, 2 Roamio bases, 2 Roamio Plus, and 1 Roamio Pro....all with lifetime. + 8 minis


Thanks! So, your Tivo hasn't been calling in, and it's a "lure you back" offer.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

NJ Webel said:


> Thanks! So, your Tivo hasn't been calling in, and it's a "lure you back" offer.


If that was the trigger, anyone with a extra Tivo on their account that they are not using should get the offer also, no.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

fcfc2 said:


> If that was the trigger, anyone with a extra Tivo on their account that they are not using should get the offer also, no.


I have a lifetime Premiere that I have not had plugged in for several months. But as of last night I had not received an email.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I have a lifetime Premiere that I have not had plugged in for several months. But as of last night I had not received an email.


Yes, and I have a lifetime Premiere at our summer house that was off for the winter until mid-May, and I wasn't graced with an offer.


----------



## gsol (Dec 13, 2010)

k2ue said:


> Yes, and I have a lifetime Premiere at our summer house that was off for the winter until mid-May, and I wasn't graced with an offer.


 I have a lifetime XL4 Premiere at our winter house that's been off for3 months and no offer here either.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I also have a Premiere with lifetime not currently connected, I haven't received the offer, I don't think that has anything to do with whether or not an offer will be received.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I also have a Premiere with lifetime not currently connected, I haven't received the offer, I don't think that has anything to do with whether or not an offer will be received.


Begging the questions: "Exactly what does TiVo think their relationship with their customer is?" And: "Is it wise to antagonize Early Adopters, who have an outsize influence on what becomes popular -- and profitable?"


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

k2ue said:


> Begging the questions: "Exactly what does TiVo think their relationship with their customer is?" And: "Is it wise to antagonize Early Adopters, who have an outsize influence on what becomes popular -- and profitable?"


Hi,
My thoughts, based on what I have been reading recently are that whatever Tivo thought of their retail customers in the past, their status and value to Tivo has and will continue to diminish. My guess is that the retail portion of their business is not growing as fast as their MSO customers and that the retail side requires much higher costs due to support and customer service issues that are virtually nonexistent with MSO's. In a sense the retail end customers are little more than "beta" testers and of dubious value going forward. 
I don't anticipate the imminent demise of the retail end but I would anticipate a continued decline in the support of older model Tivos, an gradual reduction of support staff, as well as a slowing of new product development.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I still suspect come October when the Bolts start dropping subscriptions when the one year included ends, that tivo will have some sort of special on all in for the early adopters. I sure hope so.


----------

